# لذوي الخبرات ( المضخات الغاطسة )



## رمزي م نعيم (24 يوليو 2007)

ارجوا منحى بعضا من وقتكم لأفادتي في مجال الصيانه الميكانيكيه للمضخات الغاطسه .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ .

تعتمد كفاءة المضخة الغاطسة على
1- نوع المحرك الكهربائي .
2- شكل او نوع الزعنفة .
3- نوع السيل .
4- نوع المحمل الكروي .

وارجوا افادتي عن نوع ومواصفات الغاطس هل هو للمسابح او الأبار او النافورات ....الخ .

ونوع العطل الميكانيكي .

البغدادي .


----------



## رمزي م نعيم (26 يوليو 2007)

مرحبا : ارجو أن يكون لديك سعة صدر و تتابع معي فانا أقوم ببحث في كل ما يتعلق بموضوع تركيب و صيانة مضخات الأبار .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2007)

تحية طيبة .

ابار النفط او الغاز او الماء والعمق المنشود .
ارجوا التوضيح والفادة ولا تبخل بالكلام مع اطيب المنى .

البغدادي .


----------



## رمزي م نعيم (27 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم الموضوع علمي بحت و لذلك ادخل في الموضوع مباشرة , عموما أقصد ابار المياه
, أريد معرفة أفضل أنواع المضخات الغاطسه و ماهى أكثر الأعطال التى تصيبها و افضل طرق صيانتها و للافاده أرجو تسمية الأجزاء بمسمياتها العلميه .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يوليو 2007)

*المضخات الغاطسة لرفع الماء من الأبار .*

الأخ رمزي .

تحية طيبة .

اعتذر عن التأخير بسبب فقداني للملف المصّور ووجدت لك اخر يفي بالغرض واي عارض يصادفك من ناحية التصميم والأداء والكفاءة انا على استعداد في مناقشته لتوصل الى الحلول المنشودة .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .

تم نقل الموضوع من قسم الخبرات الى قسم الميكانيك للأهمية والمشاركة والمداخلة وابداء اراء المتخصصين .

تقبلوا اجمل المنى .


البغدادي


----------



## يحتاج خبرة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك يارمزي 

كما اتمنى ان تزودنا ببحثك بعد الانتهاء منه لتعم الفائده 

بالتوفيق


----------



## رائد الطيار (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على الملف وارجو اغناء الموضوع بالمخططات


----------



## raymaeng (5 مارس 2009)

سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء طرحت سؤال بالأمس واود الرد ولكني لم اتلقى رد الى حد الان 
ولكني سوف اطرحه لكم ثانيه وارجو موافاتي بالحل 
لدي بئر حفرتها عمقها الان 75 متر واريد اسال عن نوع المضخه التي سوف ترفع الماء من البئر الى ارتفاع يصل الى 300متر تقريبا عمودي 
ارجو من لديه الخبره ان يرشدني الى اختيار افضل مضخه تفي بهذا الغرض بحث تكون ذات كفاءه لا تقل عن 70% وانتاجيه 75 جالونفي الدقيقه
وهنا اريد ان اعرف نوع المضخه المستخدمه لهذا الغرض وعدد المراوح اذا كانت ذات مراوح وكم تكون قدره المحرك المناسبه لعدد المراوح ورأس المضخه


----------



## مهندسة زهرة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم انا باذن الله راح احسب لك وشفلك الستندرات يلي بالسوق وجاوب لك عن سؤالك


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الاستاذ المهندس رمزي م نعيم يرجى الاطلاع عاى الملف المرفق والذي يحوي على معلومات قيمه عن المضخات الغاطسة وللحصول عاى هذا الملف عن طريق الرابط المرفق 


http://ifile.it/migcasz/Operating_instructions_standard_pumps___S_units.uk.pdf


----------



## هلو رفيق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف القيم
وجارى التحميل


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ....


----------



## waelfarid (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## night1m (6 أكتوبر 2009)

غالبا ما يكون العطل في احد الاسباب التالية:
اهتراء في انحناءات شفرات المضخة ويعرف هذا الخلل اذا عملت المضخة بكامل قدرتها وكان انتاجها قليل
حرق ملفات المحرك الذي يربط براس المضخ ويمكن معرفة ذلك بقياس مقاومات الملفات الداخلية
تكلس المواد سواء الكلسية او المائية داخل منطقة السحب
هنا انا اتحدث عم المضخات ذات المراحل المتعددة الكبيرة الحجم ,المخصص لابار المياه او الوحل
اما المضخات الاصغر حجما"الغاطسة بالكامل" في استفسار لديك يسعدني الاجابة عليه فانا والحمد لله املك معلومات لا باس بها بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed taye3 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو زيارة هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157129.html


----------



## الحلايقة (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*تشغيل مضخات الابار عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية .*

تشغيل مضخات الابار عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية .

نحن شركة خليل حمدان خليل واولاده : 
وكلاء شركة هيتاشي اليابانية لانظمة المعدات الصناعية في الاردن والشرق الاوسط .

دراسة وتصميم وتصنيع وتنفيذ انظمة تشغيل مضخات المياه ( الغاطسة و السطحية ) والتي تعمل بأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية بمواصفات عالية الجودة والكفاءة , بأداء متميز وسهولة الاستخدام .

بعض المشاريع المنفذة ( بأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية ) :

1. تشغيل محطة تحلية ماء عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية بقدرة 50 متر مكعب ماء بالساعة.
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/SvtpK8r0mjc 

2. تشغيل مضخة ماء غاطسة على عمق 70 متر بقدرة 15 كيلوواط .
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/iRvCVHLNmYA 

3. تشغيل مضخة ماء غاطسة على عمق 70 متر بقدرة 18.5 كيلوواط + وتشغيل مضخة ماء سطحية بقدرة 11 كيلوواط 
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/408HCfZww20

4. تشغيل مضخة ماء غاطسة على عمق 150 متر بقدرة 22 كيلوواط عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية 
- لمشاهدة الفيديو على اليوتوب . http://youtu.be/b_jCyGivFmk 


ملاحظة : يعمل النظام في فصل الشتاء من 5 – 6 ساعات , وفي فصل الصيف من 9-10 ساعات.
وذلك حسب الاشعاع الشمسي لكل دولة.


للتواصل وللمزيد من المعلومات عن طريق

Murad Khalil
Executive Director

Skype Name : Muradhitachi


*KHKSCO Group
Khalil Hamdan Khalil & Sons Co.*
Agents & Manufactures
Authorized Master Dealer of
* HITACHI* ( Inverter-Switches-Hoist-Motors )
Jordan-Amman Abu Alanda
101 Abdulkareem Al-Hadeed Street


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

الأخ الفاضل علي حسب ماذكرت تقريبا تحتاج لمضخه (18,5 ) كيلووات سوف تعطي 75 جالون / د ( 17 م3 / ساعه ) عند ارتفاع 300 م . يوجد مضخات نوعية جراندفوس أو لوارا مع موتور جراندفوس أو لوارا أو موتور فرنكلين امريكي ممتاز والفولت علي حسب المتاح عندك 220 أو 380 فولت مع عمل لوحة حمايه جيده للمضخه تحياتي وبالتوفيق غن شاء الله .


----------

